# Video: Biscuit jumps through a hoop



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a quick little video we shot of Biscuit the 12 week old cockapoo jumping through a hoop. He is so smart and has really taken to clicker training, I highly suggest it. 

I use the click along with Bil-Jac Training treats but break them in half for him. I'm so proud of the little guy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikaVnt02G08


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

That was a lovely video. I have thought about buying a hoop but after seeing your little poo I am definitely going to have to get one now. xx


----------



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

@puppy love

It was such a good buy! I got it at target for about 5 bucks and he just loves it. It's one of the cheapest pieces of 'agility equipment' you can get.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Very good I'd love to be able to do the play dead trick and also other tricks x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clever Biscuit


----------

